# Should I



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i found a tree full of them. they are so cool


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

how bot no if u get bit and dont get to the hospital quick ur gone and there arent many anti venom hospitals in virginia around ur area so no 
if u want to commit sucide then have fun


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wrong smart only 5% of bites are fatal only because they bite well isnt that strong the weakest of all potent snakes i just want to let you know







and im not really afraid at all i can handle myself


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

immediatlly when I saw this poll, f*ck no came to mind, and there was the poll option :laugh: , no don't do it, call somebody to do it like animal control



froogle said:


> wrong smart only 5% of bites are fatal only because they bite well isnt that strong the weakest of all potent snakes i just want to let you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


handling any kind of venomous snakes regaredless of vemon potency is asking for trouble, I advise you not to do this


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

a couple of questions come to mind:

how long have you been handling herps?

have you ever owned a wild caught snake before?

have you ever owned a venemous snake before?

how do you plan to safely house/handle this snake?

wtf happens if you're in that 5%???

oh yeah, and I say f*ck no to you keepin any of those as pets even if your answers are golden. the fact you're "not afraid" shows you shouldn't keep a wild venemous snake. any good herp person will tell you its their fear and respect of the animals that keep you on your toes. when you loose your fear and get too comfy with the snake, thats when you'll slip up and get bitten.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> any good herp person will tell you its their fear and respect of the animals that keep you on your toes. when you loose your fear and get too comfy with the snake, thats when you'll slip up and get bitten.


Quoted for truth! Also don't forget, just because it won't kill you doesn't mean it won't fkcu you up really badly. Loss of tissue, nerve damage and other fun stuff. I'm not telling you not to keep them, that would make me a hypocrite as I've kept venomous off and on for years but it takes time and effort to reach a level where you can competently keep them and I don't think you are at that point. Look for people in your area that do keep them and get them to mentor you, there are things that you need to know and skills you have to master to keep yourself and others around you safe.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

if you have snake-handling background, then do what you want.post some pics of them


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm going to go with yes. Just because I know you were probably waiting for one person to say yes, so you could try it.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think he already did it despite what most people said


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

how about get your head outta your ass!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> how about get your head outta your ass!!!


who you talking to buttcake?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha buttcake thats rich and if your taliking to me well............. i dotn care im planning on doing it though becuz of my snake backround me and my cuzin use to go out and catch rattlers back in colorado


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

im talking to froogle(duh)- it doesnt appear that you have much of a background...? if you did you wouldnt be coming on hear posting in two different for forums asking "should i do it... should i? you would just go deal with them... but neways go ahead and get bit dude- have fun


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

alright i will


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Natural selection, anyone?


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

i highly doubt that u did go to colrado to catch rattlers western diamond baxks are known to be one of the lees timid snakes to attack you they arent scared to bite and will and like i said if u get bit in VA there isnt many hospitals that carry anti venom units buddy so if u get bit most likely its ur ass and copperheads might not be the most venomous but they will stand up to human interaction and u most likely will get bit

OHH and who taught u how to handle snakes Steve Irwin


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Why did you post this if you aren't gonna heed any one's advice? Just stop posting this crap.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Also.

Do you live with anyone? What type of house do you live in?

You're willing the endanger the lives of those around you because you want to do something stupid like keep hots without even knowing the proper procedures for doing so?

Oh. And what are the laws regarding hots in your state?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

im gonna keep it outside and CAPONE your mom taught me how to handle snakes


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

froogle said:


> im gonna keep it outside and CAPONE your mom taught me how to handle snakes


Great. Keep it outside so kids can come up and find it. Great idea.

Still. Do you live with anyone? Are you even going to bother telling them that you are keeping a venomous snake in the yard?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

my house is fenced in and well my little bro only plays outside the house, and the yard is well secured and we have a lot of skunks so one might get whamed LOL


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dude. your dad wont let you keep Pirhana and you are now talking about keeping COPPERHEADS!? You're 17. you have no legimate training in handleing venomous snakes. You are putting your family in danger, as well as yourself and neighbors should it get loose.
you need to call animal control so they can remove those potentially deadly snakes. To do anything else would be very irresponsible.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

teheee you guys must be kidding me i was never really going to keep them i just felt like it, but i know my pops would kill me. i thought of smuggling them in my backyard and covering it with plants(the tank). i know the risks and well i wont take it and my father apparently is letting get p's blacksunshine


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> alright i will












Dont do it u idiot i didnt even know wot kinda of reptile it was untill i read in some of the posts and no way at all wud i touch a dangerous snake.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

froogle said:


> teheee you guys must be kidding me i was never really going to keep them i just felt like it, but i know my pops would kill me. i thought of smuggling them in my backyard and covering it with plants(the tank). i know the risks and well i wont take it and my father apparently is letting get p's blacksunshine


HAHAHA well if you told him about your coppperhead plan I'm sure that would have swayed his mind on teh P issue too. lOL. Glad your not serious about messing with those snakes. Please make sure to call animal control. you don't want someone else stumbling upon them. 
Right on with getting the P's glad your dad came around.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

my friend i want to let you know im the only guy w/ balls to do that but me, they call me MINI STEVE IRWIN


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

froogle said:


> my friend i want to let you know im the only guy w/ balls to do that but me, they call me MINI STEVE IRWIN


Having balls is one thing....... having a brain is where it seems your falling short....?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

froogle said:


> my friend i want to let you know im the only guy w/ balls to do that but me, they call me MINI STEVE IRWIN


wow mini steve irwin, i haven't heard anything that gay in a long time.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah.. I didn't wanna touch that one. lol


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

lol
....No.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

very funny guys...... and buttcake your not funny juss very annoying


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

froogle said:


> very funny guys...... and buttcake your not funny juss very annoying


well to be honest there was not meant to be any humor in my above posts... I WAS SERIOUS- you really need to get your head out of your ass "Mini Steve"- so i do give you an a for picking up on the no humor part


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ummm, where in VA do u live in? northern? i think NOVA hospital carries anit-venom. lol


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

HMMM if bit u really aint gonna last very long buddy remember one bite its all it takes


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

yea NOVA is real close and they do carry anti-venom


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And why do you feel entitled to this anti-venom? It is for people who get legitimately bitten in the wild...I'd hate to hear of one of them dying because a hobbyist with no chops got hit by his one the week before a legitimate bite occurred!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> And why do you feel entitled to this anti-venom? It is for people who get legitimately bitten in the wild...I'd hate to hear of one of them dying because a hobbyist with no chops got hit by his one the week before a legitimate bite occurred!


And also legitimate bites are rare most of the bites that occur are illegitmate meaning someone was bothering the snake in some fashion.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ditto


----------

